# 2011 Nissan Micra Spotted In Canada



## AutoGuide.com (Jul 6, 2010)

Nissan Micra K13 Forum 








Before small car fans get their hopes up, we're sorry to tell you that this 2011 Nissan Micra has no chance of coming to North America. Not for the foreseeable future at least.

It turns out that Nissan was filming a commercial for the UK Market Micra in Toronto, but had the unfortunate coincidence of parking the car right near the offices Sympatico Autos, a Canadian automotive publication. Sympatico head Michael Banovsky ran out and grabbed a couple photos so you can see what we're missing out on.

Canada will occasionally get prototype small cars for evaluation purposes (vehicles like the Mitsubishi i have been known to spend time in both government and Mitsubishi press fleets) thanks to the country's love of small cars. However Banovsky recieved an emphatic "no" when he inquired about the Micra's North American prospects.

Call it sour grapes if you will, but it won't be missed, and the looks have something to do with that sentiment.

More: *2011 Nissan Micra Spotted In Canada* on AutoGuide.com


----------

